# accident at SRSGA



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update Kid... Prayers have already sent by me for his family/friends and him.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I said a prayer for the family. 

I can releat to this tragic event. My grandfather passed of a heart attack while we were deer hunting up north. I had to carry him out of the woods. It weighs on a person to go through that, but once the initial shock wears off you realize how happy they must be that they passed doing what we loved to do. That very thought got me through the process. This happend several years ago, and I can say I duck hunt almost exclusivly now. I have been deer hunting a time or two since, but it just brings up memories. Not all bad becasue it keeps him alive in my memories and gives me something to reflect on while waiting.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

wife told me that four guys from SE michigan died out in SoDak.
Car accident I guess at 5:30 am. 

Asked If I knew any guys headed out that way to shoot ducks - no one came to mind.

anyone else hear this?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I dread the day I lose my dad. He has left most water fowling behind him, but like BFG he will climb his tree stand until his arms and legs won't allow. Almost lost him this summer from ammonia. He loves his new grandson, so he still plans to do everything he can until the end. My dad will never relax or give up certain joys in life. Charish the time you got. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Heard about the SD incident on the news last night. Two men in there 70's. One of the older victims was said to have a son in his 50s who was also involved in the accident. They stated they all were from St. Claire shores and area. First thing that came to mind was some hunters.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> Heard about the SD incident on the news last night. Two men in there 70's. One of the older victims was said to have a son in his 50s who was also involved in the accident. They stated they all were from St. Claire shores and area. First thing that came to mind was some hunters.


Other than the fact that you said they were from St. Clair Shores area, I know a group matching that description that goes there each year about this time pheasant/waterfowl hunting. :yikes:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Other than the fact that you said they were from St. Clair Shores area, I know a group matching that description that goes there each year about this time pheasant/waterfowl hunting. :yikes:


4 dead and 5th (50yr old) is in the hospital.

ran a rural stop sign at 281 and got hit by a grain hauler is what i read. gah. guessin right north of aberdeen by the border.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 4 dead and 5th (50yr old) is in the hospital.
> 
> ran a rural stop sign at 281 and got hit by a grain hauler is what i read. gah. guessin right north of aberdeen by the border.


Got a link to an article? Any names given? Praying they aren't from my area of Michigan, because it sounds an awful lot like my friends. :sad:


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Mellette, S.D.  Four Michigan men have died and a fifth received life-threatening injuries in a two-vehicle crash in northeast South Dakota.

The South Dakota Highway Patrol says the Michigan men were traveling east on Highway 20 near Mellette Wednesday morning about 5: 40 a.m. when the vehicle driven by 71-year-old Wesley Allen Frasard failed to stop and was struck by a southbound semi-trick.

Killed were Frasard, 68-year-old Ledger John Frasard Jr., 77-year-old William Edward Petrocy, all of St. Clair Shores, Mich., and 69-year-old Nikolaos Andreopoulos, of New Baltimore, Mich. Fifty-two-year-old Thomas Edward Thorngate, of St. Clair Shores, was taken to an Aberdeen hospital with life-threatening injuries.

The driver of the truck, 50-year-old Doug Elmer Carnahan, of Bottineau, N.D., received minor injuries.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, just wow. What a year. Sorry to hear... :sad:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Didn't say if they were hunters or not, but I guess we can assume that.
And the article says it happened at 5:40am. Wonder if they were all-night driving to get there? Or maybe they were just on their way out hunting? All from St. Clair Shores/New Baltimore area...sad.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Didn't say if they were hunters or not, but I guess we can assume that.
> And the article says it happened at 5:40am. Wonder if they were all-night driving to get there? Or maybe they were just on their way out hunting? All from St. Clair Shores/New Baltimore area...sad.


just looked at it on the map. considering the direction they were heading and the time it happened, they were goin duck hunting.

they cant shoot pheas til noon or 10am in late season there. just to the east of them is one of hte best areas in south dakota for ducks.

truly a sad deal. RIP.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Such as sad story.


----------



## Blue Briar (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.detroitnews.com/article/...hunting-trip-killed-S-D-car-crash?odyssey=tab


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i don't have details, i'm only relaying what is comin across the scanner. this was posted on sag county police fb page.
> 
> 
> 
> i called my dad to see what he can find out.


Did this happen on the 4th or on the 3rd.

I was out deer hunting on the 2nd -5th and heard a whole lot of sirens on the 3rd. Scary thing is I was supposed to be out there on the 6th & 7th, but decided to stay home on the 6th to take care of some work and ended up having a heart attach at home. I could have been a half mile deep into the woods with no help around.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Did this happen on the 4th or on the 3rd.
> 
> I was out deer hunting on the 2nd -5th and heard a whole lot of sirens on the 3rd. Scary thing is I was supposed to be out there on the 6th & 7th, but decided to stay home on the 6th to take care of some work and ended up having a heart attach at home. I could have been a half mile deep into the woods with no help around.


happened on Sunday, Nov 4th. I was hunting in the 30's that afternoon.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

ArrowFlinger said:


> Did this happen on the 4th or on the 3rd.
> 
> I was out deer hunting on the 2nd -5th and heard a whole lot of sirens on the 3rd. Scary thing is I was supposed to be out there on the 6th & 7th, but decided to stay home on the 6th to take care of some work and ended up having a heart attach at home. I could have been a half mile deep into the woods with no help around.


Glad to know you had someone looking out for you!!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Thanks,

Now I need to figure out what to do for next year. Wife won't let me go out alone. And my hunting partner, her brother passed 3 years ago.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I can tell you for a fact that having a heart attack is a life changing experence. I used to hunt and fish all the time by myself and would go anywhere. 2 years ago on the second day of deer season I had a heart attack while setting in my blind. Luckly it was a light one. I was by myself that day and I had drove the mule most of the way back so I only had about a 100 yards to go to get it. I was a 1/2 mile back from our house. I did not realize how much my life had just changed. My prayers go out to the families that lost therer loved ones.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Scout 2 said:


> I can tell you for a fact that having a heart attack is a life changing experence. I used to hunt and fish all the time by myself and would go anywhere. 2 years ago on the second day of deer season I had a heart attack while setting in my blind. Luckly it was a light one. I was by myself that day and I had drove the mule most of the way back so I only had about a 100 yards to go to get it. I was a 1/2 mile back from our house. I did not realize how much my life had just changed. My prayers go out to the families that lost therer loved ones.


I was out the day before about a 45 minute hike from my truck. I got lucky.


----------

